# -20 c cold start



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u-N9KRrz2Q
sorry its a little dark... been sitting for over 12 hours not plugged in


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have noticed longer than usual cranking time before start on mine as well, even plugged in at those temps.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine cranks maybe 1 or 2 more times when that cold. It's a diesel, it's what they do. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have noticed it seems to help a bit if I wait to start the engine a few extra seconds after the glow plug light goes out. Not really an option when remote starting though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I always like cold start videos


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Started mine at 0F this morning. Forgot to wait on the glow plugs, put the key in and immediately turned it. It cranked for a few seconds, just long enough for me to remember I need to wait on the plugs when it's this cold. 

Supposed to be -10 on Thursday morning, maybe I'll film a cold start.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I have noticed it seems to help a bit if I wait to start the engine a few extra seconds after the glow plug light goes out. Not really an option when remote starting though.


doesnt the car wait for the glowplug in this scenario?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

-2° here this morning and started right up remotely.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty clear now that the CTD will start when the temps dip into the negatives. So long as the battery is strong and the fuel doesn't gel, it should be good to go.


----------



## BrendaNJ (Feb 16, 2015)

It was -4 in NJ and my Crude Diesel wouldn't start...warmed glow plugs and all...nothing..just cranked...no start...any suggestions?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BrendaNJ said:


> It was -4 in NJ and my Crude Diesel wouldn't start...warmed glow plugs and all...nothing..just cranked...no start...any suggestions?


Most likely gelled fuel. If you can push it somewhere warm or point a heater under the rear, it should thaw out. Use an additive or verify temperature properties of fuel at fill-up to prevent future incidents.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> doesnt the car wait for the glowplug in this scenario?


It waits for the glow plugs with remote start as well, but you cannot wait longer as I can when I use the key. 
For some reason the car seems to start cold without the extra cranks when I let it sit about 3 more seconds after the glow plug light goes out. Maybe its coincidence, I have not really experimented a lot with this yet.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BrendaNJ said:


> It was -4 in NJ and my Crude Diesel wouldn't start...warmed glow plugs and all...nothing..just cranked...no start...any suggestions?


Definitely sounds like gelled fuel, there have been a few with this problem from the cold snap this week. I guess some stations do not have winter grade fuel for whatever reason. 

Need to get that car warmed up somehow, once its warmed up a bit it will start fine.


----------

